

WTF do I click on? (site usability testing) - bandhunt
http://hacksushi.com/2009/02/08/wtf-do-i-click-on-website-usability-testing/
Article on website usability testing.
======
CalmQuiet
Yes, web analytics and usability testing are powerful tools that complement
each other. Useful reminder that neither has to be very expensive in
time/money and... can pay huge dividends to your site in both revenue and in
development time (when you are more selective in which features get most of
your attention and when they effectively grab _visitors'_ attention).

